# Decal help needed.



## vetteb_96 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. I'm going to do a Revell 1:25 Corvette ZR1 and I want to replicate the one I own in real life. It's a 1013 60th anniversary (white with silver stripes). I've found someone on Shapeways to design and 3d print my wheels but I'm struggling with how to create the stripes? Any ideas?

Here is a pic.









Any help would be much appreciated!

-Mitch


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

you can print your own decals. you may need a photo program like photoshop (i got photoshop elements, which is free from adobe) to create the artwork ready for printing. Got a photo of your car?


----------



## vetteb_96 (Nov 8, 2015)

Here is a pic of a model maker who made some but won't sell me a set and a pic of my car.


----------



## BVC500 (Nov 17, 2015)

Why won't he sell them to you? I'd like to buy some myself.


----------



## vetteb_96 (Nov 8, 2015)

Not sure. I'm still trying to work with him. I suppose since he sells his models made to order for 4-figures ($) he wants to have people pay him and not help us hobby guys trying to make one ourselves.


----------



## BVC500 (Nov 17, 2015)

I understand.

Well, keep me posted. I am definitely interested in a set of these decals and will pay for them. If it comforts him, he won't have any competition, as I only build for myself and I haven't completed a model since 2011!


----------



## BVC500 (Nov 17, 2015)

BTW, a new Korean company, Plamoz, offers the wheels, so you don't need Shapeways. They're the correct size, made to fit the kit (without the usual modifications necessary of most aftermarket wheels) and you can use the kit tires with some minor cutting of the sidewall edge. I received mine and upon close inspection, they'e high quality resin and don't require any clean-up.

I'm new to the forum, so I can't post the URL until I've made 5 posts, grrr, but google Plamoz wheels.


----------



## vetteb_96 (Nov 8, 2015)

WOW! Thanks for the tip on the wheels! I went to shapeways because I couldn't find any. Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## BVC500 (Nov 17, 2015)

No problem. They just came to market about a month ago. Now work on getting us those decals!


----------



## vetteb_96 (Nov 8, 2015)

I still can't get him to budge on the decals. I provided the info on the wheels thinking he may want to try them. I ordered them and think they look great.


----------

